# Nitrite Levels Off the charts



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I recently noticed my feather duster and anemone looking sad. So i took some water in to test it, and nitrite levels came in the purple on the charts can't remember what it was i took it to the LFS. I just moved tank on saturday so am guessing that is the cause of some dieoff. So am doing little water changes everyday to try to lower it anything else i can do? any sort of media that would remove it from the water? I have blue mushrooms, pulsing xenia, blue ricordia, anemone, clownfish, cleaner shrimp, starfish, blenny this is 10g tank.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I would keep up the water changes (maybe 40% daily) and some Chemi-pure or a Polyfilter Pad couldn't hurt.


----------

